# S. Ireland 2007



## navman

Put this in the the Uk section as not too sure where it should go.

We are at the early planning stages of a 10 trip to S. Ireland next May time. 

Any thoughts or suggestions folks as to what not to miss etc....?

Thanks in advance


----------



## 96088

Hi Bob 

We will also be in Ireland next May. We are arriving in Rosslare, heading for Doolin in a yet to be worked out route and departing Ireland via Belfast before taking in a bit of Scotland.

We will be watching this thread with interest.


----------



## 101516

We too will be off to Ireland in May before setting off for Scotland.

Was last there about 10 years ago (not in a MH). We spent 2 weeks driving around seeing most places but not Dublin or the very northern parts (of S Ireland). We loved every inch of what we saw and experienced and have been dying to go back ever since. Don't think one can really go wrong - it's all wonderful and the people (and the Guinness) are great too.

Tess


----------



## IrishHomer

I think it's great you guys are coming over. You will be made very welcome. If you are arriving in Rosslare, I would suggest a route that would take you to west Cork, the Ring of Kerry, up through the Burren in Co. Clare - visit the Ailwee Caves & the Cliffs of Moher before visiting Connemara in Galway. On up then to Westport in MAyo and/or Achill Island, Ceide Fields Interpretive Centre in North Mayo and on up to Sligo and - of course - the jewel in the Harp - Donegal, up to Donegal Town, visit the castle and travel west as far as Sliabh League, the highest sea cliffs in europe. Glenveigh estate is a wondeful national park in Donegal and there's lots more. You could then travel east through Enniskillen, lovely lakes and river, castle, museum etc and onward to Antrim & Belfast.

This is just off the top of my head, there's lots more - visit www.ireland.ie for more information.

Just a thought, if a few are coming over, how about a meet?

Irishhomer


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks for that information, Irishhomer. Ireland is definitely on our list of places to get to soon.

That little route has gone into my "touring" folder!

Gerald


----------



## JockandRita

Hi all,

Have a look <<Here>>

We hope to go again this year, but will hope to do more of the west coast this time.

J & R


----------



## geraldandannie

Nice report, J&R. Great photos.

Gerald


----------



## JockandRita

Thanks Gerald,

We had surprisingly good weather for April.

We would prefer to go in the summer next time, in the hope that it will be good weather on the Atlantic coast.

J & R


----------



## RobMD

We have always fancied a tour of Ireland, but have been put off by the ferry prices. I expect we will make it one day and wish we had visited it earlier!


----------



## IrishHomer

I gather you can use your Tesco clubcard points to reduce your fares to Ireland as well!

IH


----------



## 96088

RobMD said:


> We have always fancied a tour of Ireland, but have been put off by the ferry prices. I expect we will make it one day and wish we had visited it earlier!


Given your location surely the ferry crossing costs are mitigated by the reduced amount of fuel that you have to use to reach the port.

My return crossing is costing me £180

>>>>>>>>>>>

IrishHomer

Your suggested route looks pretty good, I will have to drop into Mohill and Ballinasloe on my trip for family reasons...One side of my family are Irish and I need to visit some roots while over there


----------



## wobby

Hi all I agree with IrishHomer his route is great. If you come though Westport in Co Mayo then you have to go and see St Patricks Holly mountain "Croagh Patrick" the view from the top looking out over Clew bay and it 365 islands is to die for, Our No1 spot must'nt be missed. 
You can wild camp in safety down by the key and dine in a fab restaurant opp, we do, often. Then if in Sligo town take the R286 out around Lough Gill to Parkes castle and if you fancy it a boat trip on the lake to see WB Yeate isle of Inishfree which is right opposite my house. There is also a large viewing point just 100m down from my hse were you can over night it total safety, if you do, call in and say hallow and enjoy a cuppa. Back in Sligo there are some of the best restaurants in Ireland if you need more info about these just let me know. 
Donigal town is also a great place to visit and again you can wild camp in the harbour car park. On the edge of Lough Eske just outside Donegal town is a restaurant/Hotel with a carvery that run from lunch through to dinner time, Sundays only, serving can you believe 500 covers and is a fantastic place to dine, As much food as you can eat. There is plenty of parking space but the approach roads, country lanes are a little tight going but really worth while. 
Booking in advance is advised at all Restaurants in Ireland as people here eat out quite a lot more that in the UK, celtic tiger!!


----------



## tincan

Bob,
I would love to help promote our fantastic country and will offer some additional POI's after I give it some serious thought. there are as many possibilities as you might imagine. You could check out the breweries, botanic gardens, fishing, play golf, walk cycle and on and on. 
Any clues as to what you like to do? You will not regret the choice of holiday regardless of weather and thats not as bad as sometimes portrayed.

feel free to PM if you have any queries 

Noel


----------



## aido

*post subject*

Bob
If you email the following address they wil send you a Caravan and Camping book . It has a lot of parks in it.
Hope you enjoy your holiday here.....aido


----------



## aido

*post subject*

Bob
If you email the following address they wil send you a Caravan and Camping book . It has a lot of parks in it.
Hope you enjoy your holiday here.....aido  
forgot the address .here it is www.camping-ireland.ie


----------



## 101701

p&o ferrys liverpool are good, all day sailing but free food and tea and coffee, its like a cruse in the summer,i booked on the web site in aug 2006 for mh and 2 adults £185 its worth watching prices i saw the same ferry for £300 on another site,its eight hours but the food is great 
nikki


----------



## TonyH

Please note Swansea -- Cork ferries not operating this year.


----------



## navman

Thanks for all the replies.... 

Really looking forward to this now.. Just about to see if we can use airmiles for the ferry....


Thanks again


----------



## 88945

*Irish rally*

If you would like to save some money on your fares join the Motor Caravanners club if you have not already and you will not only save on your fares being a member but you will also enjoy some great rallies and get to meet some great people Phone no 020 8893 3883 Enjoy yourselves old name Disgusted New name Delighted


----------



## navman

*Re: Irish rally*



disgusted said:


> If you would like to save some money on your fares join the Motor Caravanners club if you have not already and you will not only save on your fares being a member but you will also enjoy some great rallies and get to meet some great people Phone no 020 8893 3883 Enjoy yourselves old name Disgusted New name Delighted


Thanks but just booked at £11 plus airmiles..... bargin :lol:


----------



## 94225

May is a great month in Ireland especially on the west coast. Would second IrishHomer's route, great choices. Will keep an eye out for ye passing through Clare. Also check out www.campsitereview.com for great info on sites, official and wild. Better still join the forum.


----------

